# Christmas give away.



## WillC (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello all, It must be time I held a comp for you wonderful crazies

And what better time than over xmas for a brain teaser, work some of that food off with out having to get out of your chair:laugh:

Its not a really fancy one i'm afraid, but its a nice little knife in 14c28n. This one..




As I remember a 150mm fairly deep Petty.

So.. the fun Christmas question...

How many total final layers in this feather pattern...

Here is a slice off the end after the initial weld, forged out, cut to 4 and the 2nd weld

the billet start was actaully 3 fat layers of 01 next to each other on the edge then alternating layers of 01/15n20 for a 17 layer start in total....

This is a finished blade from the billet.





A few more examples in my Gallery.

Closest educated.... or wild guess wins.

I'll run the comp to New years day, I will announce the winner a few days after, when I have found my way home:O

Answers on a postcard...or better still in the thread. Love and Happy festive seasons to you all

Better go and work it out myself now:lol2:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't usually participate in these as I am always late to the party, but I'll guess. 545 layers, thanks Will!

Jason


----------



## WillC (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Jason Happy xmas.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 24, 2012)

777


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 24, 2012)

I am going to say 3000.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 24, 2012)

17408
Merry Christmas Will, very generous gesture!


----------



## cclin (Dec 24, 2012)

take a wild guess- 2000 layers?? happy holiday!!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 24, 2012)

6000.

k.


----------



## scott6452 (Dec 24, 2012)

7680?!


----------



## turbochef422 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm going 1,054 layers. Thanks and merry Christmas.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 24, 2012)

800? Merry Christmas everyone, especially those who have to work on Christmas Day


----------



## wsfarrell (Dec 24, 2012)

544 for me.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 24, 2012)

42,000 is my guess.

Cheers and thanks!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 24, 2012)

1088.


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 24, 2012)

2442


----------



## Bigwaved (Dec 24, 2012)

1100


----------



## miketayl0r (Dec 24, 2012)

5675  Merry Christmas


----------



## Igasho (Dec 24, 2012)

17409! this is like the price is right?


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 24, 2012)

1273


----------



## ecchef (Dec 24, 2012)

1220. Merry Christmas Will!


----------



## The hekler (Dec 24, 2012)

14,734. I counted each one so there's no point in anyone else guessing


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 24, 2012)

Umm, Thats a good question!  Im thinkin 2550. 

Will thanks for the chance. and as always great looking feather dammy! 

Merry Christmas! 
Randy


----------



## Hattorichop (Dec 24, 2012)

69 sounds like a good number.:biggrin:


----------



## tkern (Dec 24, 2012)

One dollar, Bob.


I'm going 2012.


----------



## Eric (Dec 24, 2012)

4352


----------



## ggg16902002 (Dec 24, 2012)

I guess 8200.
Merry Christmas.

Souli


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 24, 2012)

4576. merry christmas!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 24, 2012)

happy holidays all. Im guessing 2434


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 24, 2012)

272


----------



## steeley (Dec 24, 2012)

1285


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 25, 2012)

83 521 is my random guess. 

Great contest, happy holidays, thank you.


----------



## echerub (Dec 25, 2012)

4913. One step less random than Notaskinnychef's number


----------



## Twistington (Dec 25, 2012)

4000... ish? Have a great xmas!


----------



## VanIsleSteve (Dec 25, 2012)

I am in for 732


----------



## Customfan (Dec 25, 2012)

Hummm, maybe 10,000??


----------



## Timthebeaver (Dec 25, 2012)

6248?

Merry Christmas Will, and thank you for the great contest/opportunity.


----------



## jigert (Dec 25, 2012)

1700? 
Thanks for this nice contest and Merry Christmas!


----------



## mmingio2 (Dec 25, 2012)

4352. Merry Xmas!


----------



## playford (Dec 25, 2012)

850


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 25, 2012)

Around 8025 is my guess


----------



## Benuser (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you for the contest, and enjoy Christmas! 899


----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 25, 2012)

2,048 - thanks
merry christmas and happy new year to you Will


----------



## wino (Dec 25, 2012)

17408
Merry Christmas


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks will. im guessing 13.445


----------



## heirkb (Dec 25, 2012)

I hope 1500 is not taken.


----------



## RobinW (Dec 25, 2012)

3456
Thanks!


----------



## pleue (Dec 25, 2012)

1080! merry christmas!


----------



## rshu (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas, thanks for the contest!

4,753


----------



## WillC (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you all, hope your having a lovely Christmas day, some close ones there, keep em coming:biggrin:


----------



## ChiliPepper (Dec 25, 2012)

Let's see... 2013?


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 25, 2012)

824. Merry Christmas and all the best for the NewYear.


----------



## mainaman (Dec 25, 2012)

865 
and merry Chritmas


----------



## Pachowder (Dec 25, 2012)

20,000... And have a great Xmas will!


----------



## CanadianMan (Dec 25, 2012)

2125 for me, Merry christmas everyone, and thanks Will


----------



## cookinstuff (Dec 25, 2012)

7333 for me, thanks for doing the contest Will, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 25, 2012)

1536 layers?


----------



## Vladimir (Dec 25, 2012)

544 layers.
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Hermes7792 (Dec 26, 2012)

2799


----------



## wenus2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Guess I'll take 2176 for the win.
Good contest. Merry Xmas.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 26, 2012)

so I did my math wrong, I mean totally wrong. I got 129746337890625 layers. But first I got 180. 

180 seems to low, but the other number seems way to high so I will go with 180


----------



## James (Dec 26, 2012)

8704? Happy holidays


----------



## mdoublestack (Dec 26, 2012)

Very generous. I'll go with 34816 as a shot in the dark.
Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## bear1889 (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh what the heck 1250. Thanks for allowing us to participate. Merry Christmas


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 26, 2012)

425?
Merry Christmas!


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 26, 2012)

375, merry christmas.


----------



## Kn9b8 (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas 2400


----------



## blummy (Dec 26, 2012)

8500

Merry Christmas


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 26, 2012)

22,975...Happy Holidays Will!


----------



## jimbob (Dec 26, 2012)

2860. Easy peasy.


----------



## snowbrother (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm going to go with 4225. Thank you for the contest, very generous of you. Belated Merry Christmas!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 26, 2012)

999 thanks for the contest Will.


----------



## statusquo (Dec 26, 2012)

This would go perfectly with the gyuto I have on order! Thanks for the generous opportunity, whoever gets that awesome petty will really start their new year off with a bang!

My guess:
17 layers; billet cut into 4 per restack; 3 restacks (guess); 4th and final restack is only split in 2 = 2,176 layers 

Merry Christmas and happy new year!


----------



## JMac (Dec 26, 2012)

4200 thanks


----------



## Blobby (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm guessing 2,600ish. When (not if) I win I'll pay for shipping to Australia. Anything else I can bribe you with?


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 26, 2012)

1000003 layers =D


----------



## stopbarking (Dec 28, 2012)

2650 layers. Happy New Year!


----------



## Don Nguyen (Dec 30, 2012)

2861!


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 30, 2012)

1088 for me.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 30, 2012)

1151


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 30, 2012)

2200


----------



## skiajl6297 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lets go with 1373


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 31, 2012)

1088. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Jounetsu (Dec 31, 2012)

6528

Happy New Year all, and many thanks Will

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## JasonD (Dec 31, 2012)

2176

Happy New Year! And thanks so much Will!


----------



## Bryan (Jan 1, 2013)

My guess is 2100. Happy New year!


----------



## pumbaa (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a day late but just for fun I'll say 3300


----------



## WillC (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you all for taking part, and a happy new year to you. The final amount of layers is 11,424
That is 17 layers, cut to 6 then 4 then 4 then a final stack of 7, before the billet is cut in half and welded back together again.
I have looked through a couple of times....Customfan is closest with 10,000:biggrin:
Well done you! pm me your address and I will send it off.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats Customfan. Thanks for the interesting and cool giveaway Will.

k.


----------



## jimbob (Jan 3, 2013)

So much for the old "go close to what the hardcore knife guys said" theory! Congrats


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 3, 2013)

jimbob said:


> So much for the old "go close to what the hardcore knife guys said" theory! Congrats



Yeah, if you follow that route youll find your way to the bottom of many bottles and a hole in your wallet.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jan 3, 2013)

Hah, I was so off.


----------



## TB_London (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats to the new owner


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jan 3, 2013)

congratz. and thanks will! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice, rock on CustomFan! 
(I was only off by 8k)


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 3, 2013)

Awfully generous of you, Will.

Congrats Customfan!


----------



## steeley (Jan 3, 2013)

That was fun thanks Will .


----------



## statusquo (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 3, 2013)

Very Generous Will! Congrats to the new owner!


----------



## The hekler (Jan 3, 2013)

Dang only 2,000 or so off, congrats and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 3, 2013)

Grats, so jealous, great way to start the new year. Thanks for your generosity Will


----------



## chinacats (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Will, congrats Customfan!


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats!
And thank you the give away!


----------



## cookinstuff (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Will, great contest. Congratulations Customfan, cool little knife coming your way!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 5, 2013)

But no one got as close to my huge a$$ #. J K Gratz


----------



## Customfan (Jan 7, 2013)

OHHH MY GOD!!!!

I WOOOOONNNNNN !!!!

I cant believe it!!!! 


irate2:


Thank you so much Will! 

:dance:

WOW.. I really need to go and buy a LOTTO Right away! not kidding! 

Would have never ever thought i would win!!!

:thanx:

PM and email sent!


----------



## Customfan (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for all for the encouragement and Thanks again to Will for being so generous! you are The MAN! Will

Thank you!

:bliss:


----------

